
2016 Has Been a Golden Year for Strategy Games - ourmandave
http://kotaku.com/2016-has-been-a-golden-year-for-strategy-games-1790349771
======
pentium10
It's been a golden year for games of many genres. For example some amazing
shooters from 2016: Battlefield 1, Titanfall 2, COD: Infinite Warfare. Even
the worst of them is still a piece of art compared to the best shooter of a
few years back.

